# The Ultra Cubes Contest!



## aguuugw (Jul 11, 2014)

Done


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Professor Pyraminx Mo3 - 5:51.43
1. 6:29.37
2. 5:59.82
3. 5:05.11

I actually really like this idea, but I think it would be better if you lowered the amount of solves. Two examples are: 2-11 Best of 2. I think this would be better as just one solve, because I imagine a 2-11 relay would take someone at least an hour. Second example is 2-7 relay Ao5. I'm guessing each one would take someone at least 10-15 minutes. that 50- 75 minutes for just one "event". If someone wanted to do multiple events, they would have to spend hours and hours on it. A really cool idea though. I think more puzzle types would be good, maybe some cuboids.. the only cuboid I have is a 3x3x9, although I would definitely enter if that was one of them.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 14, 2014)

I did one thing that was similar, it was just doing as many big cube solves as possible. But I like the idea, I'll probably do it.



> would take someone at least 10-15 minutes



It takes me like 22-25 minutes!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 14, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> It takes me like 22-25 minutes!


 That why I put "At least"  It would probably take me 30+ minutes.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 14, 2014)

I would do the 2x2-7x7 relay AO5, but that would literally take me an hour and a half (not including scrambling time). I think I'm better off just practicing 7x7 individually


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 18, 2014)

Idk about mastermorhpix, I don't think very many people own one, If I did I would probably enter though. Also the 3x3x9 I'm talking about is not shapeshifting it is this one. I also don't think it could be simulated with a 9x9.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 18, 2014)

What if you scrambled with R2, L2, F2, B2 and whatever (u)&(d) moves?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 18, 2014)

^Yeah I guess that would kind of work


----------



## G2013 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol I can't do none of those sorry

I'll do 2x2-5x5 mo3 (and edit when finished)


----------

